# Monetization of Silver Libertads



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

.lata:.

I get mine at Banco Azteca. But - I have only seen Gold Libertads available at Casa Moneda on Reforma, Mexico City.

Edit : should be Monetization not Monetezation...


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Interesting I had no idea about the Gold Libertads and now the possibility of Silver Libertads. It would be a nice way to diversify some assets. I would be worried about where to keep these valuable coins specially for long periods of time. I'm currently I'm looking to sign up to Kuspit, this is like eTrade in the US that let's you invest in stock and bonds in Mexico. Cryptocurrency also looks interesting but the volatility is kind of all over the place.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

NCas said:


> Interesting I had no idea about the Gold Libertads and now the possibility of Silver Libertads. It would be a nice way to diversify some assets. I would be worried about where to keep these valuable coins specially for long periods of time. I'm currently I'm looking to sign up to Kuspit, this is like eTrade in the US that let's you invest in stock and bonds in Mexico. Cryptocurrency also looks interesting but the volatility is kind of all over the place.


Check out GBM HomeBroker...


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> Check out GBM HomeBroker...


Thanks for the heads up their commissions are lower. I'll have to read up more on them, but so far they look like a good option.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

NCas said:


> … I would be worried about where to keep these valuable coins specially for long periods of time. …


I hear lots of stories about how old houses here have treasure stored in the walls. There is an abandoned stone house in a canyon near me where all the walls are full of holes from people looking for hidden gold. Maybe the stories were started after the revolution when people hid money, I don't know. Several people have told me stories about "someone they know found a fortune". I take all such stories with a grain of salt.


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I hear lots of stories about how old houses here have treasure stored in the walls. There is an abandoned stone house in a canyon near me where all the walls are full of holes from people looking for hidden gold. Maybe the stories were started after the revolution when people hid money, I don't know. Several people have told me stories about "someone they know found a fortune". I take all such stories with a grain of salt.


It'd be awesome if something like that were to happen to me finding treasure. It wouldn't even need to be a precious metal I'd be thrill if I found something old and cool like a watch from the 50's.


----------

